# Changing my puppy to raw food diet?



## Liam812 (Aug 18, 2012)

First of all: no problems with puppies on raw food right?

Anyway, I'm not really sure what I should buy him.. could somebody give me some help please? Hes 6 months old today and currently on Royal Canin for GSD puppies.

Thanks!
Liam.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

No problem feeding a puppy Raw. Leo was about 6-7 months old when we started him on a Raw diet. 

Read the Raw Feeding FAQs Thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/150803-raw-feeding-faqs.html 

It's recommended to start off by feeding one protein source like chicken to ease their stomach into it for 1-2 weeks. Read around in the BARF/Raw section and you'll find everything you need.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I started Milla on a raw diet at 7 weeks. She has never had an issue with it. I would go to the site that Minoli has posted. Lots of good info.


----------

